# Questions regarding posting a new OP for Rooster Teeth



## Pizdec (Aug 5, 2020)

So I've been working on an OP for a RoosterTeeth thread, but I noticed a shittier thread was made by another user a couple years back. I was wondering if that would be an issue, or if I could just start a new one in the prospering ground? For the new OP, I do plan on including the tweets, posts, and videos, all of which archived and partly saved on the RWBY thread in multimedia. I know the obvious will be asked: why don't you keep it in the RWBY thread? My reasoning for it is that Rooster Teeth has gone from being an amusing topic towards failed attempts at animated media to a corporate lolcow almost to the likes of Channel Awesome, with less rape jokes. Pissing off fans and trying to be woke instead of making genuinely good sketches like they used to. 

And yes, I'm open to feedback on improving the OP I've worked on, as it is still a work in progress. If anyone wants to contribute, I'm down for that as well.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 5, 2020)

I just want to say thank you for taking that on.  Roosterteeth has needed a proper thread for ages.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 5, 2020)

I'd say go for it. The cult-like following RT has and their complete inability to commit to/ carry an IP as well as their literal yearly controversy cycle is just plain fun to try and keep up with.


----------



## Reverend (Aug 5, 2020)

Go for it, the hive of scum and villainy deserves a proper write up, worse comes to worse we can beg/shame a mod to merge the two together and create a thunderdome out of the spergy pieces that are useless.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 5, 2020)

I certainly would like to see a thread on RT, so yeah, definatly go for it.


----------



## BOONES (Aug 5, 2020)

Yeah go ahead


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 5, 2020)

Do it, we've been relying on the RBWY thread for far too long with these chucklefucks. And their bullshit transcends any poorly conceived anime title.


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2020)

Post it in Prospering Grounds, you'll get a lot of helpful feedback there; just make sure you have screenshots and archives of everything from offsite you're going to add to the thread.


----------

